# Sent in Claim on Lost Wages



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I got hit by a guy a few weeks ago. He fessed up and called his insurance to say it was his fault.

Got my car back, now I sent in a claim for the lost income. Wrote a letter outlining how I came up with my estimate, supporting documents and reasons why I couldn't take any car and drive it on the platform. Listed average revenues, costs and factored them in to what I'm asking to be reimbursed. 

Let's see how much they fight me on this.

Anyone been successful (or not) in making this claim for TNC income?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Good luck buddy, it seems only fair, a plumbing contractor with a wrecked van would claim lost wages if the at fault driver insurance was responsible.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Geico paid. No fight at all.


----------



## Uberbrito (Aug 21, 2016)

Null said:


> Geico paid. No fight at all.


Hi Null I'm in the same boat right now as you were. Geico is fixing my car but is going on two weeks now. Care to share how you went about it with geico? You can pm if you like. Thanks


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Uberbrito said:


> Hi Null I'm in the same boat right now as you were. Geico is fixing my car but is going on two weeks now. Care to share how you went about it with geico? You can pm if you like. Thanks


Geico California doesn't run nearly the same as Geico New York (if your location is accurate). The rules for this kind of claim are probably very different.

All I did was send them a demand letter making a case for my estimated losses during the period of time the car wasn't operational. The estimates were based on historical earnings, historical costs, averages of the hours worked per calendar day, etc.


----------

